# Hunting Poll



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hunters, What is your perfered method and why?

Over Bait - Apples, Pairs, Corn, ect.
Over Plots - Clover, Standing Corn, Beans.
Corridoors/Travel/Funnels.
Bedding.
Stalk/Still.
All of the above.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Corridors/Travel/Funnels


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

corridors. travel. funnels.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

corridors/travel/funnels


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

corridors/travel/funnel to and from feeding area. They seem good for both morning and evening hunts.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Corridoors/Travel/Funnels.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Aonther one for Corridoors/Travel/Funnels.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Rather do the archery hunt for the solitude, I like being in the woods and enjoying all it has to offer. One can see many things when the woods are undisturbed. Gun season can get nuts.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Cooridoors/Travel/Funnel - I (only me personally) feel hunting over bait is unsportsmanlike. I'm not saying it should not be allowed, but dumping a pile of apples where they don't belong will lure the deer for an easy shot. Now I will hunt a travel route to the Apple tree, but it is more spoting to me to hunt a situation as it naturally exists.
________
Full melt bubble hash


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Corridors/travel/funnel and for a change up I like to Still/stalk (I think its a better test of your skills and patients)


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

All of the above. Keep em guessin!:! :!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BIG J LAV said:


> Cooridoors/Travel/Funnel - I (only me personally) feel hunting over bait is unsportsmanlike. I'm not saying it should not be allowed, but dumping a pile of apples where they don't belong will lure the deer for an easy shot. Now I will hunt a travel route to the Apple tree, but it is more spoting to me to hunt a situation as it naturally exists.


So you never fish with bait??



All of the above as far as the poll question.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

At night...from the truck! 
Especially when it's cold.

All b.s. aside I mostly hunt corridors or funnels and occasionally I'll try to pull off a still hunt.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I like to still hunt but have had a lot better luck hunting funnels


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I like to hunt corridoors and Funnels. You tend to see a lot more deer. I used to hunt over bait, but it didn't seem to help the success rate for me, it actually hurt my oppurtunites because they would always be eaqting when I would come into the stand. Plus, not too many Big Bucks will eat the bait during the rut.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

First corridoors/travel/funnels, and secondly stalk/still.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

No.1...Stalk/Still. Only because it is the "ultimate satisfaction", gun or bow..


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I understand if a hunter doesn't think its sportsmanlike to hunt over bait. But it has alot of advantages such as, you can pick your deer (my prefferance is a med sized doe for the freezer). You can pick your shot making sure its in the breadbasket quartering away. You get to see how many deer are in your area. You can see the gynetics of the young bucks.

Also to the guys who think its unethical to hunt over bait.....do you guys use sex baits? Because if you do your a hipocrit. If you've ever put out scent wicks, or drags the bucks are more likely to come into that than bait. At least the many deer I choose not to shot will get a nice meal where your deer will get nothing but a COLD SHOWER! Whats more ethical?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My preferences have changed over the years. When I started out I wanted to hunt the plots as I would see more deer and at that point that's what I was after. As I became more serious about hunting and especially hunting bucks I switched over to the logical funnel area hunting. For many years I have hunted funnel areas with great success.

However, the last 6 years I have held off for mature bucks and usually won't take one unless it is borderline P&Y or up (personal choice - no need to debate as I have no problems with a guy killing ANY deer). I've had some success hunting funnels for mature deer, but I am convinced it is better to hunt traditional doe bedding areas once the rut kicks in. You must be very careful and have a good entry/exit strategy and watch the wind. But if you do this and pick your days (I love wet days with appropraite wind as you can slip unnoticed into the area) I have both witnessed and killed more mature bucks.

I rate doe bedding areas #1, and funnels #2. I have also finally became a believer in mid-day hunting as I have lots of sightings and have killed a few real good ones the last 5 years mid-day in bedding areas. While I had some sightings and close encounters hunting funnel ares mid-day I never connected. Hunting bedding areas will give you a much higher chance IMO.

I won't get into the hunting over feeders/bait, but I'll say I have never and will never hunt over bait/feeders for any reason. Again, my choice and I won't bust anybody's chops for doing it as long as it is legal.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Still/stalk followed by funnels/corridors. I have the attention span of a fly, sitting still for more than 1.5 hrs on stand is enough to make me nuts.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to all who I may have offended by the bait comment, my words didn't paint the picture I was trying to convey. I never said it was Unethical, and I chose the wrong words giving the impression that I would judge a person to be less of a Sportsman hunting over bait. I was only talking about myself. That is not what I meant as I don't Judge. I don't Choose that type of method as a personal choice.
________
Marijuana seed


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

No offense taken. I like to mix my hunting up. Travel/funnels and coridoors are fun because you never know what or how many will walk by. But when only one walks by after a couple of hunts, I like to mix it up and see multiple deer at one time. I too am holding out for the wall hanger, so all the sm/med bucks walk (or eat) in my book. I do take a doe for the freezer early and late season. I feel the hardest part of hunting is pulling the trigger on these fine animals. Thats why I'm partial to bait so I can put a very good hit on them.

Last weeks small doe went 40yds then piled up. I hated to see it, but it only took a few seconds for her to expire without all the thrashing and stumbling.
The last thing I want to do is wound a deer so impulse shots are not what I'm good at!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

bow hunting mostly Corridoors/Travel/Funnels, but I've always tried to position myself if possible close to the place why they are on the trail, many times it's close to a filed of corn, soy or even sat close to a apple tree a few times, I try to use natures bait when I can. 

gun hunting where we hunt it's mostly push & drive method.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i heard ted nugent say that hunting on the edge of a corn field or soybean field or by a apple tree is the same as huntin over bait haaaa.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

icefisherman4life said:


> i heard ted nugent say that hunting on the edge of a corn field or soybean field or by a apple tree is the same as huntin over bait haaaa.


I love Ted, but I have to disagree with this. The corn/soybean field are usually planted to support a living of a farmer. Apple Tree's are planed in the ground. They are not just dumped on the ground to attract the deer.

I am not against baiting, but I do disagree with this statement.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i just love uncle ted. hes a freakin riot.


----------

